# New Tissot T-Touch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

To be announced at Basle 2006 and new 43.5mm diameter T-Touch .... seriously cool IMO


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, like that John. How much do you recon?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thats nice John.. I really quite fancy one of these, theres a "navigator" thats quite smart too..

Like the look of that one though. Another one for the list..

Cammy - I think maybe our host can obtain these, (from memory), but the highstreet price of the T-touch is about Â£370 I think, (although its a touch <<sorry>> cheaper if you go for the leather strap option).

Rich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's a right "Marmite" watch isn't it? You are either gonna love it or hate it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You'd have to call it Tigger, wouldn't you  .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> That's a right "Marmite" watch isn't it? You are either gonna love it or hate it.


I'll take the latter.







The Samurai has about as many angles as I can take, I don't like the case/bezel or bracelet at all.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The angles are good









At least they are trying something different ... not just round and black









Cammy I gues they will be around the Â£400 mark


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

H'mmmm........not sure about it.

Maybe if it was solar and not integral bracelet.

What is it with all these bleedin integral bracelets!!!!

Seiko's UK imports have gone nuts on this type of bracelet and I just don't get it!!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's got more than a little bit of the "OM" about it - don't you think? I like it.

I'm with Griff on the integral bracelet though...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am not sure it is a true integral bracelet; it is reportedly going to have a rubber strap option as well.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am not sure it is a true integral bracelet; it is reportedly going to have a rubber strap option as well.


You mean integral rubber!!!


----------

